# cant decide between 2 laptop's for my gfs birthday



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

[background=rgb(225, 225, 225)]She plays World of warcraft and that's what I'm most concerned about. Either one will handle her schoolwork fine. and both will be much better then she has now. [/background]

[background=rgb(225, 225, 225)]Seems like the i3 is a better proccessor even being dual core w/hyperthreading but the graphics chip on the A8 is better. not to mention the A8 one ships in a 2-4 weeks.[/background]

[background=rgb(225, 225, 225)]any insight? [/background]

http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-K55N-DS81-15-6-Inch-Laptop-Black/dp/B00B7K11MI/ref=sr_1_1?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1371733546&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-X55C-DS31-15-6-Inch-Laptop-Black/dp/B00B7K11QE/ref=sr_1_6?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1371733698&sr=1-6


----------



## airforcegeek (Nov 17, 2011)

The one in the second link I think she'll be happier with. TBH, I'm a huge AMD fan, but the mobile end is slacking. i3 will be better suited. However, a game like WoW will likely be better with an i5. Graphics on the other hand, it's a toss up. It's hard to find a "budget" gaming laptop these days honestly.


----------

